# ZR Team Umbau der Bremsanlage



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

knapp ein Jahr ist nun rum und ich bin mit dem ZR Team 6.0 doch sehr zufrieden. Doch ein Sorgenkind ist wie erwartet die Bremsanlage. Da ich, das Team noch mind 1 Jahr fahren werde überlege ich, die Bremsanlage umzubauen. Ich liebäuge mit der XT-Bremsanlage von Shimano.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, alles selber zusammenkaufen und selber verbauen oder doch in die Bike-Werkstatt meines Vertrauens?

Um als Beispiel bei der XT zu bleiben, passt die 6-Loch Scheibe auf jedes Laufrad? Was ist bei den Adaptern zu beachten? Was würde mich der Umbau kosten (ich habe mal in den Shops geguckt und ich kam grob überschlagen auf 250?)?

Würde mich über Hilfe und Tipps freuen. Auch für Empfehlungen anderer Bremsanlagen.


----------



## illegut (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn du keine 2 linke Hände hast kannst du das auch selbst machen.
Die Teile kauft man ja fertig vormontiert (entlüftet etc.).
Eventuell auf die Leitungslänge achten.
Wenn nicht schon vorhanden  ist auch ein kleiner Drehmomentschlüssel von Vorteil. Dann ist die Gefahr des überdrehens der Schrauben kleiner (braucht man ja nicht nur für Bremsen).Wenn deine jetzigen Scheiben 6 Loch sind werden auch die nächsten passen. Achten musst du noch auf benötigte Adapter ( Scheibengrösse, PM oder IS) und was für einen Durchmesser verbauen darfst, kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. Februar 2012)

Mit dem Eigenbau werde ich wohl hinbekommen, das nÃ¶tige Werkzeug ist auch vorhanden. Habe jetzt auch weiter gelesen und denke, dass die SLX auch ausreichen wird bis in 1-2 Jahren eh ein neues Bike angeschafft wird.

Mit der LeitungslÃ¤nge ist so eine Sache. Sind ja meist lÃ¤ngen von 1000mm / 1700mm dabei. Nur fÃ¼r den Fall, dass die eingekÃ¼rzt werden mÃ¼ssen, danach muss doch bestimmt neu entlÃ¼ftet werden oder? Aber das kann man dann immer noch beim Schrauber machen lassen.

Mit den Adaptern werde ich nochmal genau gucken welche ich benÃ¶tige.

Welche Bremsanlagen kann man denn noch empfehlen im Preissektor von 200â¬ - 250â¬???


----------



## catchmyshadow (18. Februar 2012)

Servus,

ich stehe eigentlich vor dem gleichen Problem nur hat die Hayes bis jetzt immer gereicht und bleibt deshalb vorerst noch dran.

Ich hab mich auch erkundigt was es so an Bremsanlagen gibt:
Mein Favorit war und ist die "alte" SLX Bremse BR-M665. Optisch wie auch technisch hat sie mir sehr zugesagt, mehr als die neue BR-M666 mit den aufdringlichen Kühlkörpern an den Bremsbelägen.

Preislich liegen beide auf gleichem Niveau, das Set gibts im Versandhandel ab ~150 dazu kämen Bremsscheiben + Adapter, also insgesamt ~220 für 180/160mm.

Oder du bleibst bei den Hayes Scheiben, müsstest ja 180/160 haben und besorgst dir für 250 ne Shimano Saint. Die bremst dich in jeder Situation in Grund und Boden


----------



## Levalex (18. Februar 2012)

Hey, also ich habe just letzte Woche mein Radl von ner Formula RX auf die 2012er XT umgebaut. Die Scheiben konnte ich Ã¼bernehmen. Die Anlage hat mich inkl der Adapter knappe 165â¬ beim Versender gekostet. Allerdings ohne Ice-Tech BelÃ¤ge...
Die Leitungen musste ich auch kÃ¼rzen, ist aber kein Hexenwerk. Bei meinem Set war alles dabei, was man benÃ¶tigt. EntlÃ¼ften musste ich nicht, zumindest noch nicht ;-)
Wobei es da viele verschiedene Meinungen zu gibt. Ich bin mit dem Druckpunkt und vor allem der Leistung der Bremse mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Andcream (18. Februar 2012)

Ich würde dieses Jahr die die neuen Magura Bremsen empfehlen. Optik und Funktion sind Tip Top.
Die Shimanos sind zwar tolle Bremsen nur die Optik find ich nicht soo toll


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Februar 2012)

Wo hast du denn die Saint für den Preis gefunden? Ich habe die nur für über 300 gesehen und das übersteigt mein Budget.

Die "alte" SLX finde ich auch kaum. Bei Actionsports.de gibt es die nur für vorne.


----------



## catchmyshadow (18. Februar 2012)

Die Saint gibts momentan bei HS Bikediscount für 250.
Wobei die an einem Hardtail ein ziemlicher Overkill ist.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k495/a29388/saint-scheibenbremse-br-m810-set.html

Die alt-SLX gibts noch bei Bike-components:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19147_SLX-Scheibenbremse-BR-M665-.html v+h für ~140 


Da sich aber Saint und alt-SLX Bremshebel ähnlich sehen, wäre auch eine Kombination aus vorne-Saint hinten-SLX denkbar.
Das ist technisch sinnvoller und kommt günstiger, nur die Optik wäre dann Geschmackssache 


Mir persönlich würde die SLX reichen, den Rest würde ich dann eher in einen besseren Laufradsatz investieren.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Februar 2012)

Mir wird auch die SLX reichen. Jetzt ist die Frage nur noch ob alt oder neu.

Die alte ist preislich schon sehr attraktiv. Die Optik der neuen stört mich nicht. Und da es auch die günstigeren Beläge ohne Kühlrippe gibt ist dies auch okay. Dann ist auch das Angebot inkl. XT Scheibe 180mm (vr & hr) bei Actionsports für knappe 200 okay wie ich finde.

Wie sieht es denn mit den Scheiben von Hayes die jetzt montiert sind. Sind die kompatibel zur Shimano Bremse? Was sind die Vor- bzw Nachteile?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Februar 2012)

Wie kann man die SLX mit der Avid Elixir 5 oder 9 vergleichen?

Bei Bike-Discount gibt es preislich gute Angebote:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k4...ibenbrems-set-schwarz-180mm-pm-180mm-i-s.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k4...heibenbrems-set-grau-180mm-p-m-180mm-i-s.html


----------



## catchmyshadow (18. Februar 2012)

Zu 1.)
Du kannst die Hayes Scheiben, sollte kein Problem sein, da 180mm bei Hayes genauso groß sind wie 180mm bei Shimano 

Vorteil: Du sparst Geld.
Nachteil: Optisch nicht unbedingt stimmig und wenn die Scheiben bereits Riefen haben, ist das für die neuen Beläge nicht optimal.

zu 2.)

Die Elixir 5 kannste vergessen, die ist eher auf Deore Niveau und nicht wesentlich besser als deine jetzige Bremse.
Die Elxir 9 hingegen ist als Nachfolger der Elixir CR brauchbar.

Im Gegensatz zur SLX hat die Elixir 9 (Elixir CR) eine Durckpunktverstellung, die bei Shimano erst ab XT aufwärts zu haben ist.

Bedenke: Bei dem Elixir 9 Set bekommst du 2 mal 180mm Scheiben dazu. Am Team Rahmen darf man hinten jedoch max. 160mm montieren, sonst geht die Garantie flöten.

Wie es mit der Bremsleistung aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Dazu wärs sinnvoller, wenn du im im Forum unter "Tech Talk", dann im Unterforum "Bremsen" vorbeischaust und dort nachfrägst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Februar 2012)

Super...danke für die vielen Antworten und Hilfen.

Das mit den 160mm am Hinterbau stimmt. Hätte ich fast vergessen.

Werde morgen noch eine Zeitschrift bekommen wo die SLX & XT plus die Elixir 7 getestet worden sind. Aber ich denke es wird die SLX werden.


----------



## psycho82 (18. Februar 2012)

catchmyshadow schrieb:


> zu 2.)
> 
> Die Elixir 5 kannste vergessen, die ist eher auf Deore Niveau und nicht wesentlich besser als deine jetzige Bremse.
> Die Elxir 9 hingegen ist als Nachfolger der Elixir CR brauchbar.
> ...



Das ist unsinn!
Haben im Fuhrpark sowohl Elixir 5, Elixir R (=Elixir 7) und auch Elixir CR (=Elixir 9) verbaut. 

Die Bremsleistung ist bei allen auf sehr ähnlichem/dem selben Niveau, die Elixirbremsen unterscheiden sich vorallem im Gewicht und Einstellmöglichkeiten!

hier mal kurz ein paar wichtige Punkte:

Elixir 5 = Griffweitenverstellung mit Werkzeug, schwerstes Mod. da im Detail leicht anders aufgebaut


Elixir R oder 7 = Griffweitenverstellung ohne Werkzeug , bis auf die Druckpunktverstellung gleich mit der CR/9 (leichter als die CR/9)

Elixir CR oder 9 = enstpricht der R/7 allerdings mit Druckpunktverstellung, welche man in der Praxis nicht benötigt, da man eh immer mit maximalen Druckpunkt unterwegs ist. Meiner Meinung hat sie damit keinen Vorteil gegenüber der R/7 und ist auch noch schwerer.


Mein Favourit der o.g. Bremsen wäre die Elixir R/7 (P/L + Gewicht).
Außerdem befinden sich im Fuhrpark noch eine Avid Code, die ich nicht mit den Elixir vgl. möchten, da hier ein ganz anderes Einsatzgebiet angepeilt ist.
Außerdem die Formula RX und die The One - Die Formulas bremsen brachialer als die Avid Elixirs lassen sich aber nicht so gut dosieren. Am Hardtail würde ich zur Elixir greifen. Bei einem AM möchte ich allerdings die ONE von Formular nicht missen, die noch einen Ticken agressiver ist als die RX und sich trotzdem besser dosieren lässt.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Februar 2012)

Wie kann man denn die Elixir 7/R mit der SLX Bremse vergleichen?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Februar 2012)

So nun ist es entschieden. Habe soeben die neue SLX bestellt.

Ich bin gespannt


----------

